# Sunday ABTs



## ellymae (May 31, 2009)

I am doing a little bit of everything today - here are the ABTs that are prepped and ready to go on the Egg. 
Stuffed them with cream cheese, chedder jack, pulled pork, and dusted with Plowboys Yardbird rub. 

Will post the after pics in a few hours.


----------



## irishteabear (May 31, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 31, 2009)

Looks tasty!  Anxious for the finished pic's!


----------



## ellymae (May 31, 2009)

The ABTs are done - these were some of the best I have done. 
ABTs on the Egg... 

Over the chuck roast... 

Done... 


And on my plate.....


----------



## morkdach (May 31, 2009)

i like it alot nice qview


----------



## werdwolf (May 31, 2009)

Dang nice looking ABT's.  OK, The Q VIEW is to good looking, what kind of toy are you using for those pics?


----------



## ellymae (May 31, 2009)

Thanks! These were taken with a Nikon D50, 50mm 1:1.8D lens.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 1, 2009)

Those looked great.  I was just admiring them in your other post with the chuckie.
Nice work and points for some beautiful ABT's.


----------



## rivet (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow.

Hardcore.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Most of us just use reg'lar ol' point-and-shoot" cameras. We are still trying to figure out the "no-film" thing, and all the wires to the computer.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Those ABT's look awesome.  Nice


----------

